# one more guitar... then a break.



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

OK I had this idea for a sweet tele with three P90's...

I asked a few questions over at HC and one guy did this picture that was the exact thing I had in my mind..

The rest is almost history! 

The thread is over at:
http://www.third-st.com/showthread.php?threadid=1453923&perpage=20&pagenumber=2


Here is the body being sprayed as of today:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

A break, huh? We'll see how long that lasts! 

This looks like another beauty dude...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing this baby finished. Stones


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking good so far. The finished product will be great.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I am sitting here FRiday night in Toronto - a ways away from my shop in Kirkland Lake... (just took a weekend off with my GF to shop and relax) but I am thinking of the guitar!

Monday when I get back, I should be able to finish up the neck (needs to have the headstock inlay put in, frets in and shaped) and the body should be ready to rub out.

Hopefully the pickups (I have one, two more are on the way from LMI) will be in soon and I will be able to wire things up and get this thing played!

Thanks for the comments - I am looking forward to this one as I am a closet tele nut and have not built one for a long while.

Maybe tomorrow I will try and hit Steves. L&M and maybe the 12th fret just to see what you guys in the city have at your disposal! 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

did some more tonight... (I am back at home).

I am waiting for my two other pickups and then I can wire everything up...

Will be done soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent job. I like the pick guard on this one.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

well, the pickups csame in today and I managed to get the guitar done. it feels really "tele" (no doubt, although the scale lenght is shorter and its a three P90 setup with aTOM its still feels like a tele!) and sounds great. The neck is a slimmer than what I normally build, but its nice to have something different and I find although chording is a little more cramped than on my other, wider necked guitars I can do faster lead playing with more accuracy.

I am going to try and get enouygh playing on it to gig it next time my band plays out (29,30 of this month - bar gig).

Thats the 7th guitar I built this year, not including one bass and a bunch of repairs and refins. I need a break for a bit... maybe try building another acoustic next, in the new year.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

STUNNING. man thats an impressive looking guitar.props


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats that Orange rig you have there in the pic?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats that Orange rig you have there in the pic?


that would be my rocker 30 and 4x12 cab with vintage 30's. sweet sweet sound... 

EVen when we gig in the bars around here I barely get to 1/2 volume but its got such a full tone - the cab adds a lot of bottom end.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nice, real nice*

Brilliant work...as always. Some guys just make this look so easy. I'm the kind of guy that cuts a board three times and it is still too short. Good on you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*tele*

beauty burst ! this something youre doing or having done ?
love the centers contrast, compared to whats normally seen with that tobaccoey hue.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

peedenmark7 said:


> beauty burst ! this something youre doing or having done ?
> love the centers contrast, compared to whats normally seen with that tobaccoey hue.



Not sure what you mean... I built this guitar back in December. How would I take pics of the finished guitar if it was something I was doing now?

AJC


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

That's gorgeous. Is it just the exposure on the finished pics, or did the body get lighter (in colour)?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I think its the flash lightening it up in the last pic. Its more like the earlier photos.


I need to take a photo in natural light to get the true colours, flash always screws it up.

AJC


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I know what you mean, I have allot of black guitars and they are almost imposible to get good pictures of them.

The earlier pictures had more depth to them, which is why I asked.

Great work.


----------

